# Is cliff through yet



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2015)

I had to log out because @woodintyuuu was going crazy again. Somebody let me know when he is through so I can get back online

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 27, 2015)

Last time he was posting all that gorgeous HRB I got scolded by my wife quite a few times as boxes kept showing up.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2015)

No worries Tony, you're out of the woods for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Last time he was posting all that gorgeous HRB I got scolded by my wife quite a few times as boxes kept showing up.....




So she was like .........

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep! That's about how it went down haha sometimes I don't make it home in time from work to hide the boxes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know why Tony is worried, we all know he's loaded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know why Tony is worried, we all know he's loaded.


Loaded with bull malarky

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 27, 2015)

We definitely need a Cliff early warning system and support group. It took all my effort, but I didn't open a single of his posts yesterday. I don't often have that willpower (being broke is a good thing, sometimes).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> (being broke is a good thing, sometimes).



That makes you the perfect person to be the Cliff Early Warning System Manager.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/honduran-rosewood-burl-pbs-1.20613/


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/amboyna-burl-pb-s-1.20616/


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/honduran-rosewood-burl-pb-2.20615/


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah well I had some clown text me and tell me cliff was selling. So I just had to put down everything and take a peek. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 31, 2015)

Marc I think your an enabler (is that spelled right).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 31, 2015)

Hide Tony, he's at it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Marc I think your an enabler (is that spelled right).



Like I always say....
I'm here to help not hinder, I do that to my wife...


----------



## TimR (Mar 31, 2015)

I think he's just getting warmed up!


----------



## SENC (Mar 31, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Marc I think your an enabler (is that spelled right).


You got enabler right, but should have been you're rather than your.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 31, 2015)

SENC said:


> You got enabler right, but should have been you're rather than your.


Not everybody is as smart as you mr smarty pants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Not everybody is as smart as you mr smarty pants


That might be going a bit far... but at least one isn't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea I still screw that up at 42, sad state of affairs!


----------

